# Carly fault report - Where do I find these codes?



## goodbread (Jun 20, 2016)

Hi all,
I can't for the life of me find these error codes/fault codes anywhere. They are all produced from Carly. Below is an example of them:


```
Motor Control:

Engine / Motor

Throttle angle - intake manifold absolute pressure, Comparative pressure too low

Code: 101F01

ABS / DSC / Brake:

Dynamische Stabilitäts Control / DSC

ECU OK, no Fault Code

Heating / AC:

Air conditioning / Klimaanlage

ECU not present/no response from ECU

Immobilizer System:

Body Domain Controler

ECU not present/no response from ECU

Cruise Control:

Active cruise control / Aktive Geschwindigkeitsregelung

ECU not present/no response from ECU

Systems:

Infotainment

All function blocks Registered most nodes

Code: E1C447

Monitoring circuit reset was triggered

Code: E1C440

Chassis:

Steering /Lenkung

ECU OK, no Fault Code

Electronic damper / Elektronische Daempfer

ECU not present/no response from ECU

Body:

Automatisches Front Steering

ECU not present/no response from ECU

Rear Electronics Module / Elektronik Modul hinten

Relay glue or fuse failure or short circuit to ground Fh Bfh, relay closing No output

voltage

Code: 030181

Integrated Chassis Management Quer/Längsdynamik

With greater uncertainty direction Vx 2 M/S- Sbs function

Code: 480134

Other:

Advanced Crash and Safety Management (ACSM)

ECU OK, no Fault Code

Central Gateway / zentrales Gateway

:Synchronization failed

Code: CD0487

Fuel pump / Kraftstoffpumpe

ECU OK, no Fault Code

Getriebesteuerung /Transmission

ECU not present/no response from ECU

Tire pressure control / Reifendruck Kontrolle

ECU OK, no Fault Code

Telephone

ECU OK, no Fault Code

Hifi Amplifier / Verstaerker

ECU OK, no Fault Code

ABS + DSC

:Sine: internal supply voltage

Code: 801A4C

:Temperature sensor 1 failure

Code: 801A56

Gear switch / Gangschalter

ECU OK, no Fault Code

Instrument cluster / Kombiinstrument

:System time is set back

Code: B7F668

Flexible Bus-Interface / Schnittstelle

ECU OK, no Fault Code

Central Control / Zentrale Bedieneinheit

ECU OK, no Fault Code

Driver seat /Sitz Fahrer Heck

ECU OK, no Fault Code

Air conditioning / Klimaanlage

ECU OK, no Fault Code
```


----------

